# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  In continuation of Olya theme my small record

## Scrabus

Somebody understand something?   ::  
And what about accent?
Thanks   ::

----------


## Оля

> Somebody understand something?

 I understand something   ::   
It seems to me you say "know" as "нёу"  :P   ::

----------


## DDT

Try to talk a little slower. After you say, "my Russian book says" the next few words are not understandable until you say "I wonder". 
And remember that verbs that end in  "ed" usually are pronounced as just "d".  
     Ingrained = Ingraind 
I did not think that "know" sounded strange. And, yes you have an accent but I did not pick it for Russian accent.

----------


## Rtyom

Психоделика!  ::

----------


## Оля

> I did not think that "know" sounded strange.

 Ну, значит, вы все говорите know, как "нёу"  :P   (Punctuation by Leof)

----------


## Scrabus

Very slowly). Don't kick me strong   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Уже понятнее.

----------


## Scrabus

English native speakers, you understand second record? 
Interests your opinion about it.  ::

----------


## DDT

I can't understand anything between "my Russian" and "I wonder".

----------


## basurero

Можешь ли ты постить текст, который ты читаешь? 
Вот все, что я понял: 
I don't think I would want to know. My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters. That's kill me??? I wonder if I'll start reading English words wrong ???? I gather/get them?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я поняла 60-70%, правда общий смысл не совсем уловила, т.к. приходилось очень напрягаться, чтобы разобрать, что ты говоришь.   ::  
Или я недостаточно хорошо знаю английский, или ты очень искажаешь некоторые слова. Кое-что невозможно понять. И не из-за плохой дикции (все слышно отчетливо), а просто ничерта не разобрать, какая-то неанглийская лексика.  ::  
Попробуй проверить произношение по словарю, может быть, ты просто неправильно его запомнил.
Ну а вообще, если прослушать запись раз пять, думаю, все можно будет расшифровать.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Кажется, что правила русского языка переносятся на английский, а это не правильно.

----------


## Оля

> Можешь ли ты запостить текст, который ты читаешь?

----------


## Scrabus

Thanks to all for the comments.   ::    

> Можешь ли ты постить текст, который ты читаешь? 
> Вот все, что я понял: 
> I don't think I would want to know. My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters. That's kill me??? I wonder if I'll start reading English words wrong ???? I gather/get them?

 Easily   ::  :  

> I don't think I even want to know. My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters.  
> Thats kill me! I wonder if I'll start writing english words wrong once I get them ingrained.

 Ну почти  ::  . Скорее всего действительно что-то сказал не так, специально не проверял, импровизация).   ::   ::  
Языковой практики не было совсем уже довольно долгое время).   

> Кажется, что правила русского языка переносятся на английский, а это не правильно.

 Вполне может быть, со стороны виднее   ::  . Ничего не могу с собой поделать :P

----------


## Оля

> Thats kill me!

 А что это значит?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  That kills me! or That's killing me!   А что это значит?

 _Это меня очень расстраивает/причиняет мне сильную боль._

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Scrabus  That kills me! or That's killing me!   А что это значит?   _Это меня очень расстраивает/причиняет мне сильную боль._

 Совершенно верно   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Scrabus  That kills me! or That's killing me!   А что это значит?   _Это меня очень расстраивает/причиняет мне сильную боль._

 Я спросила, что значит "*Thats kill me*", а не "That kills me" (это я, разумеется, знаю).

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":1fbm87yn        Originally Posted by Scrabus  That kills me! or That's killing me!   А что это значит?   _Это меня очень расстраивает/причиняет мне сильную боль._

 Я спросила, что значит "*Thats kill me*", а не "That kills me" (это я, разумеется, знаю).[/quote:1fbm87yn]
А разница? Смысл тот же  :P

----------


## Leof

Да, нет никакая разниц. Смысл понимаю все!  ::

----------


## basurero

Тhats kill me - это неправильно. Существительное склонено в единственном числе. Обязательно, чтобы глагол согласовывался. Выражение должно быть так, как сказала Оля:  
That kills me

----------


## Оля

> Тhats kill me - это неправильно. Существительное стоит в единственном числе. Обязательно, чтобы глагол согласовывался. Выражение должно выглядеть/звучать так, как сказала Оля:  
> That kills me

----------

